# well, he DID say it was wormy



## phinds (Mar 4, 2013)

Just got in a new batch of samples, and I got a chuckle out of this one because my instantaneous reaction when I saw this one was "Holy crap ... I do NOT want to meet any of THOSE worms in a dark alley!". 


[attachment=19736][attachment=19737]


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's a bandsaw box front with some turquoise. Didn't realize elm got that dark. But I'm a wood moron. Learn learn learn!


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, it looks like the bug poop is what turned it dark. Away from the buggy areas it looks a lot like normal elm.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 4, 2013)

I've worked a bit of wood from old log boom sticks that have been attacked by Teredos (ship worms) and some of the holes you can put your index finger into. The wood also smells bad when you mill it.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Paul, what do you do with all your samples? Do you have a museum?


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Hey Paul, what do you do with all your samples? Do you have a museum?



I have a web site  (AND I have a BUNCH of boxes in my home office full of samples)


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh I have seen the website....about 5-10 times a week! That's a lot of wood!! You should do some hodgepodge bowls/boxes. I could only imagine...an item made of different wood that no one could ever guess what species!


----------



## phinds (Mar 5, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Oh I have seen the website....about 5-10 times a week! That's a lot of wood!! You should do some hodgepodge bowls/boxes. I could only imagine...an item made of different wood that no one could ever guess what species!



Sounds like you're talking about my bowls


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 5, 2013)

Uhmm...I dont think I have seen them. Point me in that direction?


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 5, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Just got in a new batch of samples, and I got a chuckle out of this one because my instantaneous reaction when I saw this one was "Holy crap ... I do NOT want to meet any of THOSE worms in a dark alley!".
> ...



You can eat those! DO IT!!! Ill give you $1.


----------



## phinds (Mar 5, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Uhmm...I dont think I have seen them. Point me in that direction?



Uh ... you do realize that we have signatures on this forum, yes? 

GOOD GRIEF ! I just realized that I left off my bowl site from my signature. Well, it's too big already.

The bowls have big samples on the main page of my site and if you click on them, you go to the bowl page, but here it is

www.phinds.com/bowls


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL. Im up way past my bedtime. I have def admired your bowls before. I guess Im just in the WB zone and think that our users woodworking products only exist on here! 

Gorgeous work! Did I mention GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 6, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...


Return package? Im confused now. And if Im actually not confused Im grossed out!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 6, 2013)

FL POWER!!!! I was pretty sure that I havent bought a box from you. Not yet!!


----------

